Ask HN: How does HN make money? - bikamonki
======
byoung2
HN itself doesn't make any money, but it serves as a community that attracts
people who apply for YC, and in turn generate returns (similar to the
playground at a McDonalds). There are other startup accelerators that don't
have a community like HN, and they miss out on this source of potential
applicants.

------
api
Indirectly: brand identity, community building, etc. YC makes money off seed
funding deals.

Lots of venture capitalists blog heavily for the same reason.

------
logn
HN makes YC's investment portfolio more valuable, via:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

[http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/)

------
towelguy
It does?

